# dancing cheek to cheek



## Gulo (Nov 6, 2003)

one of the hardest lesson (for me that is) i am getting used to is 'attaching' with my training partner. 

i'm so used to thinking that distance is safety. 

please don't tell me it's fear, we're all good looking in my class:rofl:


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, Gulo.
We wont call it fear -- lets call it 'a lack of comfort'. 
I, like many MArtists; was a 'range' fighter in much of my training.
At work - before Systema - I discovered that being 'uncomfortably close' was a 'range' that I could move effectively in...but my attackers could not. They needed the distance to launch what they believed were powerful strikes. My closeness made it easier to 'shut them down' before they could launch powefully.

In Systema, this ability I was developing on my own was a part of 'the work' and I took to it well. 
You will also. It is not so much fear -- just something that time will bring to you through experience, as it probably is already.
If I might make a recommendation - I sometimes do this with a student who feels uncomfortable 'attaching' - - do some movement drills and unbalacing work with your eyes closed of blindfolded. This way, your sensitivity is relied upon heavily and you will succeed only if you remain close and attached to your partners bady movements.
Give it a try - it will probably help abit.


----------



## Pervaz (Nov 7, 2003)

Gulo,

I think Rob summed it pretty well - its your lack of comfort - I think that there is a BIG difference between fear and lack of comfort in overcoming close work..

I think that close work is one of the many steps that you have to overcome in Systema (and other arts)..only then you can truely learn about balance and understanding how your partners body acts and reacts your to your body - its the sum of the small moves that ends up being greater than the whole..

There are lots of drills - there are the buza ones (this is where you attach your hand to the other persons elbows and the other partner throwing a punch and you moving as long as your have your hand to their elbows), sensitivity work as Rob suggests (this also helps you to learn how to "measure" the body - understanding how the body is formed (including 'sliding' your hands to the targets rather than swinging blindly)..

Hope this has helped..

P


----------



## Gulo (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pervaz _
> * (including 'sliding' your hands to the targets rather than swinging blindly)..
> 
> Hope this has helped..
> ...



good idea! i'll try and get to know those drills mentioned.
thanks a lot guys:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Nov 8, 2003)

I suffer from this problem some times as well. I know it comes from all my years of TKD and point fighting where your told to stay out of range of your opponent.


----------

